# help with Scolopendra alternans



## ZombieDan (Apr 20, 2008)

does anyone have any information on scolopendra alternan haitian centipede because i wanted to purchase one and would like to know a little background on it beforehand. i'd like to know how big they can get, housing conditions, etc. thank you for your help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ragnew (Apr 20, 2008)

I've had an S. alternans pedeling for about 5 months right now, and the care I've been giving it is pretty much the same that my S. subspinipes variations get...

I keep the substrate moist, but not wet, and I feed the little beastie twice a week (1 small cricket each feeding). Temperature wise, I'd say the room I keep them in stays around 75 - 80 degrees, and that seems to be good enough. I'm not too sure exactly how long they get as adults, but from what I've read, probably around 8 inches give or take a little.

The biggest thing I've noticed about my Haitian Giant is that it's a very, very slow grower when compared to my S. subspinipes pedes. But then again, that could be like comparing apples and oranges.

All in all, they seem to be pretty durable, and are quite an addition.

PS - My alternans hides ALL THE TIME! I hardly ever get to see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZombieDan (Apr 20, 2008)

anyone else on this forum own an adult sized giant haitian scolopendra alternans? i'd like to know how big they can get.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Apr 21, 2008)

*i also have a pedeling*

crazy thing is i was gonna say the oposite.i have subsinipes and alternans and my alternans is way outgrowing the subsinipes.literally twice the size in the same amount of time and feed.
have seen 8"ers.
andy


----------



## Nich (Apr 21, 2008)

They get big, I had one that was about 8" body length, not including antennae or terminals. AS for keeping them opinions vary. I kept mine in a 6 long, 2 inches of peat....and stuffed with fake plants, wood, and rocks. Due to the amount of cover I saw it alot more. Some like to give them enough substrate to burrow. I saw better results with tons of cover and less substrate. There are alot of threads and posts on these guys, just search alternans here, and also on google, youll have enough infor to read for hours.


----------



## ZombieDan (Apr 21, 2008)

one more question guys. my tank is about 1 foot high, 1 foot wide, and 2 1/4 feet long. is that going to be a good enough housing for an adult alternans? i hope it is.


----------



## mindlessvw (Apr 21, 2008)

I keep my adults in the round large deli kind of cups. i would say they get 5-8" roughly...my pedelings don't come out at all...I rarely see them...and they seem very slow growing...they are kept moist and at room temp as well...





[/IMG]

here is a shot of one of mine molting...quite pretty i think...


----------



## arrowhd (Apr 21, 2008)

I have an S. alternans at about 5 inches.  Beautiful pede.  At least the last time I saw it.  Hides 98% of the time.


----------



## szappan (Apr 21, 2008)

I've got a sc. alternans as well.  It's currently between 21 - 22cm (8.26" - 8.66"), not including terminals or antennae.

I'm not sure about it's max size, but judging from nissan480's pics of this sc. alternans (appropriately named "Freight Train") – I'd say they get pretty big.  Here's a link to his photobucket.

Oh, and I agree with Nich, that's how I have my set-up as well, more hides and not as much substrate.  I've had it like this for years and it doesn't seem stressed about it at all.

PS: Hey nissan480, I really hope you don't mind me posting that link... I just remember loving that name and being amazed by his/her size  :worship:


----------

